# new music



## Robot

im just wondering if i could get a few suggestions from some people about some new folk/roots/bluegrass music. i dont really know much so im looking for new stuff. any help would be appreciated, so far i have some blind willie johnson, rev. gary davis, robert johnson, chatham county line, charlie parr, old crow medicine show, does boxcar willie count? suggestions on anything else would be great.


----------



## sykgutt

gogol bordello


----------



## Robot

i forgot about those gypsy stylings, thanks. still need more. i have to fill up an mpx player i got as a gift.


----------



## Beegod Santana

The can kickers, counter clockwise, and the pine hill haints are all great folk / bluegrass bands currently out there. Then there's always bill monroe, the stanley brothers, charlie patton, leadbelly, guthrie ect. for older shit. I used to have a ton more before my music collection was stolen a couple years back, if I remember any more I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Labea

the devil makes three. im not too sure how new they are, but i just started listening to them, and they are currently my favorite band. you MUST check them out. 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =212368448

that should make it easier for you.


----------



## sykgutt

also check out charles manson (yes, he made music, and i love his messages) and the violent femmes 

(these are the closest things to folk/bluegrass that i listen to)

labea, that music is fucking great


----------



## macks

a few good bands out of the northwest for jugband/folkie type stuff..

the dandelion junk queens
the blair street mugwumps
inkwell rhythm makers <---- my favorite
water tower string band 
bad mitten orchestre
conjugal visitors

there's more in the area but i forget.. I don't know how to find these bands online or anything but if you like folkie jugband stuff they are super


----------



## nick

not quite sure if this is what you're looking for, but Pisshead Blues Band is pretty rad. i put up a song, if ya want the cd i can put it up as well..

http://nick.qoozz.com/TimeToWaste.m4a

quicktime may ask you to update or some shit.


----------



## Labea

Harry McClintock!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... D=59957401

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... D=42168236


----------



## Robot

wow, thanks everyone, this is a good start. if you think of more please post. the mp3 player is 30g so the more the merrier. im also on the hunt for some gritty punk,(against me, crass, destroy everything), but i guess im open to all suggestions. my main goal however is, as stated above folkie or blugrass or dustbowl era type stuff.


----------



## Doobie_D

public domain has alot of old blues and old time music for free downloadin. i think its just publicdomain.com if its not you can just bust a search


----------



## Dillinger

*Doc Watson*
Chris Thile
Drew Danbury
(folk/blues but modern music i like this band a lot) Two Gallants

for that punk stuff i guess
Defiance Ohio
Pat The Bunny (or) Wing nut Dishwashers Union
Armed Metropolis (or) Whatever The Folk It Takes
Counterfeit Matt


----------



## Mouse

the ones to blame
whiskey and co


----------



## macks

speaking of Doc Watson, isn't he playing in Mesa, AZ in a few weeks? I really want to go but I heard tickets are spendy. Anyone know the details of this show or want to make a trip down there from the NW if tickets aren't rediculus?


----------



## Dillinger

macks said:


> speaking of Doc Watson, isn't he playing in Mesa, AZ in a few weeks? I really want to go but I heard tickets are spendy. Anyone know the details of this show or want to make a trip down there from the NW if tickets aren't rediculus?



Oh man, I'll go look up that information and edit this post. I'd love to go see that madman live. Also rumor has it Leonard Cohen is coming out of retirement, excited for that as well.


----------



## Clit Comander

TOM WAITS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clit Comander

Dillinger said:


> *Doc Watson*
> Chris Thile
> Drew Danbury
> (folk/blues but modern music i like this band a lot) Two Gallants
> 
> for that punk stuff i guess
> Defiance Ohio
> Pat The Bunny (or) Wing nut Dishwashers Union
> Armed Metropolis (or) Whatever The Folk It Takes
> Counterfeit Matt




IF you like pat the bunny, you can try Johnny Hobo and The Freight trains. I realize that isn't his current project but still.


----------



## Dillinger

Ehhhh
Johnny hobo.
Ehhhh


----------



## streetrat

dandelion junk quees are so good! 

i suggest blackbird raum(more folk/punky but whatever) 
slugs revenge( again more folk punky)
rumbleseat
uh...
black death allstars
just go lurk myspace music!
baha


----------



## Tailz

a friend o mine just went on tour with his, well formerly, local band The Thing That Always Explodes... theyre doin 30 states in 30 days. not folksy, more liikke fast noisy, hardcore, weird shit. i likem alot. might be cool to checkem out if they come anybodies way.


----------



## Benny

check these out......http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=8524459

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=25297276

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=10345071


----------



## Spinelli

Blache from Detroit. Tim Barry's album Rivannah Junction was good. Ramblin Jack Elliot is awesome


----------

